# Better Late than Never:  A Long Overdue Review of Savage Worlds Deluxe



## amerigoV (Feb 6, 2014)

Great review! 

A couple of items:



> Attribute and Skills, collectively called Traits, use a single dice to represent their power level, ranging from d4 to d20.




Traits go from untrained (d4-2) to d12+2 for most normal characters and races. The d20 is only used in Really Bad Situations (Fear table result). The d20 is not used for Trait checks.


Also, the newer frameworks such as Dramatic Challenge and Social Conflict are great additions to the existing Mass Battle Rules and the revamped Chase Rules. They are great as they are, but their underpinnings are similar such that you can mix and match them together to really make a memorable scene. Last night I had two Dramatic Challenges going on at once (the PCs trying to free their crew before the crew drown while the evil Warlock was trying to complete some evil ceremony), and using aspects of the Mass Battle rule as PCs decide where to lend their weight (free the crew or stop the ceremony). Then, when the BBEG place collapsed because of the failed ritual, I broke out the Chase Rules to see if they made it out alive (close!).

These really help create some fun story/narrative scenes since they are more abstract - more of a framework - instead of just having figs on the table doing normal combat.


----------

